# Harman Kardon AVR 520



## adrian4064002 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have an HK avr 520 2002 model that turns on for a second then shuts off...I have tried the reset with no luck and replace 4 large caps inside that seemed swellwd on the top. _ don't think that pico fuses were used because I cant find any in it and even looked on the parts list and don't see any listed. What can be causing this and how do I test it? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!_


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did it just happen all of a sudden or something else?


----------



## adrian4064002 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just all of a sudden....I don't really know where to look now...


----------

